# Ncd



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just took delivery of a new traynor ycx212 cab for my Reverb Master. To my surprise, Traynor have sexy'd these up with nice grill cloth and Traynor plate. Not a bad deal for $370. It's the cheapest 212 that L&M carry, it has a small footprint, is very portable, and built like a tank.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great looking cab! 

Congrats!

I rented the DHX212 from L&M recently... but it was slightly heavy for an old guy like me. (http://traynoramps.com/guitar/horses/product/dhx212/)

Sounded good though.

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I have one of the DH2X12s that Dave mentioned, yes, a bit of a brute.
It'll stay under one of the heads at home. A YGL1 and a DH1X12 for the band.

So this is a closed back? Salt and pepper grill cloth?
The DH models have the silvery cloth like on your head cab.
I didn't notice these when I was looking for a cab, 
cool option and a few bucks cheaper than the DH cabs.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice looking gear, congrats!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

greco said:


> Great looking cab!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I've owned the DHX212 and the DHX112 cabs, and I have a YCX12 (112) cab as well. I found the DHX212 sounded great but, like you, I found it was pretty unwieldy. 



sulphur said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have one of the DH2X12s that Dave mentioned, yes, a bit of a brute.
> It'll stay under one of the heads at home. A YGL1 and a DH1X12 for the band.
> ...


The YGL1 and DHX112 is a nice setup. I was expecting this when I ordered the cab:









But clearly they've changed the cloth, added a logo. These are closed back cabs loaded with Celestion seventy-80s...not the most sought after speaker, but they seem to work well in these cabs to my ears. The 112 is 80 watt @ 48 ohm and the 212 is 160 watt at 4 ohm.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy NCD -- those are very solid cabinets, and great value too.


----------

